# Maximum weight loss in 2 months?



## Dnzykr (May 17, 2018)

Hey guys.

Im 25 years old, 184cm tall and currently weigh about 96kg. I lived a very sedentary lifestyle till now which means i barely have any strength or even stamina plus to top it all off i have lower back pain which i have started to do Yoga and Pilates to try and fix. I have an engagement in 2 months and was wondering how much fat i could possibly lose in that time realistically (not really fussed on muscle loss atm). Also if someone can spare some time and help me with a personalised meal plan i'd be forever in your debt. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Eat less, move more - It is that simple. You don't have to run, you can walk and build up your stamina slowly.

The question isn't how much can you lose in 2 months, it is how much are you willing to do to lose weight.

You could drop down to at least 85kg in that time no problem.

Do you have my fitness pal and or know how to use it? I've calculated your macros at approx1800.


----------



## Dnzykr (May 17, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Eat less, move more - It is that simple. You don't have to run, you can walk and build up your stamina slowly.
> 
> The question isn't how much can you lose in 2 months, it is how much are you willing to do to lose weight.
> 
> ...


 Right now im fully motivated as an important occasion is coming up so im willing to do all that is necessary. i would love to drop down to 85kg that would be immense. I do have My Fitness Pal and know how to use it but i find it hard to log most stuff in that doesnt come with a barcode for eg homemade food that we turks make and things like salad etc.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Dnzykr said:


> Right now im fully motivated as an important occasion is coming up so im willing to do all that is necessary. i would love to drop down to 85kg that would be immense. I do have My Fitness Pal and know how to use it but i find it hard to log most stuff in that doesnt come with a barcode for eg homemade food that we turks make and things like salad etc.


 well for one i would stay away from salads as i'm guessing you most likely put oil or high calorie sauces onto them? which makes them go from practically zero calories to basically one of the most calorie dense meals you can eat lol.

If you want to lose some weight quick specifically for one event I'd suggest just going on a bro diet as you wont be on it for long anyway so by the time you get bored of it you'll be ending the diet soon enough anyway

bro diet as in simple s**t diet like chicken rice 3x a day or like with a bagel or some random s**t like that then another 2 meals with beef and rice instead or something like that lol but i'd highly suggest getting rid of homemade foods and finding foods that you can track with myfitnesspal and get some food scales to.

Shoot for 2000-2200 as you are tall and are carrying abit of weight to.


----------



## Glow (Dec 21, 2018)

Dnzykr said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Im 25 years old, 184cm tall and currently weigh about 96kg. I lived a very sedentary lifestyle till now which means i barely have any strength or even stamina plus to top it all off i have lower back pain which i have started to do Yoga and Pilates to try and fix. I have an engagement in 2 months and was wondering how much fat i could possibly lose in that time realistically (not really fussed on muscle loss atm). Also if someone can spare some time and help me with a personalised meal plan i'd be forever in your debt. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


 Sure, it is not about the maximum weight you can lose in 2 months. It is all about how much effort you put in. Anything is possible but it all requires commitment and determination. I love your zeal. Have targets. I think losing 15kgs in 4 months is not a bad target. Just find a suitable program and supplements that can help you achieve them. Start slowly and I am sure you will be able to hit the target with time.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Eat less, move more - It is that simple. You don't have to run, you can walk and build up your stamina slowly.
> 
> The question isn't how much can you lose in 2 months, it is how much are you willing to do to lose weight.
> 
> ...


 If it was that simple no one would ask advice. I'd like to see your physique with some of the advice you give


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> If it was that simple no one would ask advice. I'd like to see your physique with some of the advice you give


 Read what he said again, you've taken what I said out of context.

He said himself he lives a VERY SEDENTARY lifestyle


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Read what he said again, you've taken what I said out of context.
> 
> He said himself he lives a VERY SEDENTARY lifestyle


 I have mate don't worry.

*Eat less, move more - It is that simple. You don't have to run, you can walk and build up your stamina slowly.*

Again isn't that simple too many variables

*The question isn't how much can you lose in 2 months, it is how much are you willing to do to lose weight.*

Not what he asked at all.

*You could drop down to at least 85kg in that time no problem.*

11kg in 8 weeks? That's 3lbs a week mate. That isn't happening.

Do you have my fitness pal and or know how to use it?

*I've calculated your macros at approx 1800*.

Did you pull this out of the air?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> I have mate don't worry.
> 
> *Eat less, move more - It is that simple. You don't have to run, you can walk and build up your stamina slowly.*
> 
> ...


 Eat less move more, it is that simple. I used to weigh 136kg, dropped down to 87.5kg.

11kg is possible. That's why I said it how much he's willing to do. He's not bodybuilding, just wants to lose weight so maintaining muscle isn't an issue.

I put the stats into a TDEE calculator.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

B3NCH1 said:


> Again isn't that simple too many variables


 All variables ultimately boil down to eating less (calories) and/or moving more though.


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

My next cut I'm currently expecting to drop 18lbs (8kg) in 12 weeks. You're considerably fatter than I am now and also what I expect to be when I start my cut, so you should theoretically be able to lose more, but you also have no muscle which can be a hinderance when it comes to losing fat. If I were you I'd aim for 5kg in 8 weeks. Weigh yourself after 14 days, you want to be down 1.25kg in this time (or slightly more, as stalls will happen and weight loss usually slows as you approach your goal).


----------



## Dnzykr (May 17, 2018)

So basically track my calories to 1800 and go for 1 hour walks 3 times a week?


----------



## Dnzykr (May 17, 2018)

Glow said:


> Sure, it is not about the maximum weight you can lose in 2 months. It is all about how much effort you put in. Anything is possible but it all requires commitment and determination. I love your zeal. Have targets. I think losing 15kgs in 4 months is not a bad target. Just find a suitable program and supplements that can help you achieve them. Start slowly and I am sure you will be able to hit the target with time.


 Im pumped to lose the weight but i find it hard planning everything maybe coz of my ADD i dunno. I bought some protein powder and started making things like protein pancakes. London weather is terrible atm so im not feeling to go out for a walk or jog


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Dnzykr said:


> Im pumped to lose the weight but i find it hard planning everything maybe coz of my ADD i dunno. I bought some protein powder and started making things like protein pancakes. London weather is terrible atm so im not feeling to go out for a walk or jog


 You can make the weather excuse for pretty much every situation (I'm tired. I'm busy. It's raining). I suspect you're not going to get the results you want mate.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fastest rate of weight loss I've seen was in a morbidly obese person starting at just over 500lbs who got to 415lbs in twelve weeks through a combination of a very low kcal diet at around 1k kcals per day plus a lot of exercise. For someone starting at a body weight and size closer to your though that rate of loss wouldn't be possible safely, but that's okay as you don't need to lose that much anyway!

I have no idea what your maintenance calories are, but dropping to somewhere between 1000 and 1500kcals per day with moderate to high protein intake and ensuring that you are active/exercising in some form for at least 45 mins for six days a week would definitely see you lose a decent amount of body fat over eight weeks if you were consistent with it.

By the look of your body fat distribution in your pics you look to be holding a fair bit of visceral fat, so dropping down to a leaner condition is a good idea IMO for reduction of a range of risk factors.


----------



## Glow (Dec 21, 2018)

B3NCH1 said:


> If it was that simple no one would ask advice. I'd like to see your physique with some of the advice you give


 I love it, it is that simple. Eat less and move more! I want to add that lead a stress-free life and enjoy every single thing you do. Have fun and laugh a lot. This way, you will lose the excess weight and live happily.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> If it was that simple no one would ask advice. I'd like to see your physique with some of the advice you give


 Oh, yea. And I forgot to post this. Silly me.....









Can you you guess what I did to get these results?


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Squats?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

jwbs said:


> Squats?


 Close, I ate less and moved more :rolleye11:


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Close, I ate less and moved more :rolleye11:


 You've done very well to lose so much weight, looking much better and it's a considerable achievement. That's a compliment cos what I'll say next might be offensive (might not, all depends), but you were huge in that first pic. I was discussing redditprogresspics with my sister last night (I browse it a lot there are some amazing results there, girls getting slim guys getting ripped, I really like it). I said to her it's amazing how big some people get and asked her at what point does a person think "Wow, I'm way to fu**ing fat", and she said it's probably when they have to start buying their clothes from a specialist shop. I lol'd


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

jwbs said:


> You've done very well to lose so much weight, looking much better and it's a considerable achievement. That's a compliment cos what I'll say next might be offensive (might not, all depends), but you were huge in that first pic. I was discussing redditprogresspics with my sister last night (I browse it a lot there are some amazing results there, girls getting slim guys getting ripped, I really like it). I said to her it's amazing how big some people get and asked her at what point does a person think "Wow, I'm way to fu**ing fat", and she said it's probably when they have to start buying their clothes from a specialist shop. I lol'd


 Cheers mate, non taken. I have a reason I got that big tbf, for right or wrong. I was competing in stongman at the time.

I ate everything in site cause I just wanted to be as strong as possible. I'm not using it as an excuse but I'm motivated by numbers and my only concern was crushing every set, rep and increasing the weight on the bar every gym session. Which I did in all fairness.

looking back I do wish I controlled my diet. I didn't realise how big I was, I was that blinkered. Im an all or nothing person, strongman I took to the extreme. I was very naieve.

Ill compete again, probably in an under 95kg catergory. All I know is that next time I will train the same but approach the diet very differently.


----------



## pma111 (Oct 13, 2015)

'I used to weigh 136kg, dropped down to 87.5kg. '

Thats amazing. How long did that take and how much cardio did you do per day/week. Fair play.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

pma111 said:


> 'I used to weigh 136kg, dropped down to 87.5kg. '
> 
> Thats amazing. How long did that take and how much cardio did you do per day/week. Fair play.


 Cheers and thanks. A little over a year and a half. My aim was to be 85kg by the time I went to Cyprus last year, hit another plateau at 87.5kg just before I went so had to settle for that.

I did cardio every day, what cardio I did would be dependant in time. 20 mins or less I'd do HIIT (Row, sprint, ski erg). 30-20 mins the stair master. 39 mins or more I'd walk on the treadmill LISS.

The most important thing is that you're in a calorie deficit, not to much of one either. Cardio should only be used as a tool (only to be done on off days to start) and to take sufficient diet breaks.

Id say I spun my wheels for maybe a quarter of the time I was dieting, by being in too much of a deficit and doing too much cardio.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> All variables ultimately boil down to eating less (calories) and/or moving more though.


 Do you think cardio is needed on a cut or do you think this would be detrimental to muscle loss and the same can be achieved through calorie restriction and weight training?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> Do you think cardio is needed on a cut or do you think this would be detrimental to muscle loss and the same can be achieved through calorie restriction and weight training?


 I know you didn't ask me mate, but my opinion (for what it's worth) is it should be used as a tool.

As above, I done too much and made it harder for myself at times. It was Ultrasonic that got me through plateaus and I'm forever grateful.

Weight training and deficit should be enough. Implement cardio when/ if weight loss stalls. But first consider a diet break.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

B3NCH1 said:


> Do you think cardio is needed on a cut


 For stage prep probably, otherwise no. I do no extra cardio when cutting, just my normal cycle to work.



> or do you think this would be detrimental to muscle loss


 No. Well not unless done excessively such that gym performance suffers as a result. My reason for not doing cardio is primarily because it takes loads of time and effort, whilst also giving less predictable/controlled results than calorie restriction.



> and the same can be achieved through calorie restriction and weight training?


 Yes.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> I know you didn't ask me mate, but my opinion (for what it's worth) is it should be used as a tool.
> 
> As above, I done too much and made it harder for myself at times. It was Ultrasonic that got me through plateaus and I'm forever grateful.
> 
> Weight training and deficit should be enough. Implement cardio when/ if weight loss stalls. But first consider a diet break.


 I'm going to try an 8 week cut and see if it works on 1800k no cardio just weight training at 12 stone.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> I'm going to try an 8 week cut and see if it works on 1800k no cardio just weight training at 12 stone.


 Good luck mate, keep us posted. Let us know how you get on :thumbup1:

for best results and to keep me motivated I weigh myself everyday after a wee and a number 2. That way I know what if weight loss has stalled etc.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> I'm going to try an 8 week cut and see if it works on 1800k no cardio just weight training at 12 stone.


 How did you arrive at 1800 cals?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> I know you didn't ask me mate, but my opinion (for what it's worth) is it should be used as a tool.
> 
> As above, I done too much and made it harder for myself at times. It was Ultrasonic that got me through plateaus and I'm forever grateful.
> 
> Weight training and deficit should be enough. Implement cardio when/ if weight loss stalls. But first consider a diet break.


 How did you get through plateaus?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> How did you get through plateaus?


 Diet breaks mate. I would eat around maintaince for 4-7 days, replenishing glycogen and resetting my metabolism.

When I got back to the dieting the weight would start to come off again.

Plateaus seem to come when I'd been dieting too hard for too long.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Oh, yea. And I forgot to post this. Silly me.....
> 
> View attachment 167113
> 
> ...


 I think I have your album can you still sing?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wheyman said:


> I think I have your album can you still sing?


 I've heard that before, and it's really a cool comparison. Cheers man.

I would rather that than Peter Beardsley. Which I've been compared too before


----------



## Glow (Dec 21, 2018)

B3NCH1 said:


> If it was that simple no one would ask advice. I'd like to see your physique with some of the advice you give


 Great, it is all about how many calories one burns. Walking, running, cardio, reps .... Are all intended to help one burn calories. The more calories you burn the more fats you are likely to shed. So, just listen to the advice and worry less about photos. Is it not written that listen to what I say but don't do what I do?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> For stage prep probably, otherwise no. I do no extra cardio when cutting, just my normal cycle to work.
> 
> No. Well not unless done excessively such that gym performance suffers as a result. My reason for not doing cardio is primarily because it takes loads of time and effort, whilst also giving less predictable/controlled results than calorie restriction.
> 
> Yes.


 So if I weigh 12 stone and x3 a week workout at 1800k cals what rate of loss a week should i aim for without cradio. Currentlyaveraging around 0.5lbs a week atm


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

B3NCH1 said:


> So if I weigh 12 stone and x3 a week workout at 1800k cals what rate of loss a week should i aim for without cradio. Currentlyaveraging around 0.5lbs a week atm


 I'd be looking for closer to 1lb per week personally. 0.5-1.0% of body weight per week are the sort of figures often suggested. But if being more aggressive means you feel crap and your gym performance suffers then be more cautious again. If you're already on 1800 kcal and only losing 0.5 lb per week then more activity may be a good idea rather than reducing calories further.

Are you making progress in the gym or just maintaining? Just asking because if you were gaining muscle then just focusing on weight change is hiding part of the picture.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd be looking for closer to 1lb per week personally. 0.5-1.0% of body weight per week are the sort of figures often suggested. But if being more aggressive means you feel crap and your gym performance suffers then be more cautious again. If you're already on 1800 kcal and only losing 0.5 lb per week then more activity may be a good idea rather than reducing calories further.
> 
> Are you making progress in the gym or just maintaining? Just asking because if you were gaining muscle then just focusing on weight change is hiding part of the picture.


 Progressing on some maintaining on others but more maintenance really


----------



## pma111 (Oct 13, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers and thanks. A little over a year and a half. My aim was to be 85kg by the time I went to Cyprus last year, hit another plateau at 87.5kg just before I went so had to settle for that.
> 
> I did cardio every day, what cardio I did would be dependant in time. 20 mins or less I'd do HIIT (Row, sprint, ski erg). 30-20 mins the stair master. 39 mins or more I'd walk on the treadmill LISS.
> 
> ...


 Hi pal can you give some insights into a standard couple of days meals/diet that you followed while on your cut. Always useful to get some insight. I appreciate it ultimatelt boils down to cals in vs out but to stick at a cut and lose over that long must have been down to a sensible diet as well, presumably no alcohol too?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

pma111 said:


> Hi pal can you give some insights into a standard couple of days meals/diet that you followed while on your cut. Always useful to get some insight. I appreciate it ultimatelt boils down to cals in vs out but to stick at a cut and lose over that long must have been down to a sensible diet as well, presumably no alcohol too?


 Hi mate. I do IIFYM and it works for me. I'm not a big drinker anyway, by saying that I mean I don't drink every weekend, I often go a fortnight with out drinking, just depends. I do enjoy a drink so I don't avoid alcohol, I just make smart choices.

If I'm going out for a meal with the missus and a few drinks then I'll avoid pints and have a glass or two of wine. Maybe a couple of shorts with a sugar free mixer if we go on for a few more . If it's an evening in and a few drinks drinks at a mates or just with the missus then I'll keep it to a single bottle of wine or drink southern comfort with sugar free limeade.

If I'm out with the lads then I'll just do the usual. Beers then shorts and a pizza on the way home lol.

The problem with alcohol for me isn't the calories, that's not what concerns or affects me is. It's the amount of water I hold and I don't drop the water weight until the Wednesday/ Thursday after. As long as people take that into consideration then it's not that much of a big deal.

If im out on the lash, moving from pub to pub/ bar to bar etc youll burn a lot of calories, more than you realise.

Im dieting again now for a holiday in March. My cals are 2500. I always make sure I hit my protein foremost. I keep fat as low as possible so I can have more carbs when I'm a harsh deficit

Meals tomorrow are

1 - Overnight PrOats.

2 - Slow Cooked Gammon Ham sarnie on Tiger Bread.

3 - Rice & Chicken

4 - Homemade Turkey Bugers on wholemeal batch/ rolls/ barm (whatever you call them) with cream cheese.

5 - 90g of wheaties milk (fruit flavoured shredded wheats).

Ill log in to MFP on line and show you a few different typical days mate.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I ended Jan on 2750 cals. I'm on 2500 at the mo, don't want go any lower if I can help it. I'll increas cardio if/ when fat loss stalls. 300g of carbs is my sweet spot. Doesn't affect my performance in the gym too much, if at all. Just don't hit any PBs and I concentrating on increasing single reps, not weights. Belows a few typical examples of my diet and IIFYM.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I weighed 98.6kg on Friday morning. Apart from 3 pints and a curry on Saturday whilst watching the rugby I kept to my cals this weekend. And trained legs Saturday morning.

I just weighed 99.9kg madness, it was to be expected so I'm not bothered. I'm just trying to show what just a few pints can do.


----------



## pma111 (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome, thanks a lot for the info - appreciate it.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Dnzykr said:


> Hey guys.


 How's the weight loss going?

What's your current weight?


----------



## pma111 (Oct 13, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate. I do IIFYM and it works for me. I'm not a big drinker anyway, by saying that I mean I don't drink every weekend, I often go a fortnight with out drinking, just depends. I do enjoy a drink so I don't avoid alcohol, I just make smart choices.
> 
> If I'm going out for a meal with the missus and a few drinks then I'll avoid pints and have a glass or two of wine. Maybe a couple of shorts with a sugar free mixer if we go on for a few more . If it's an evening in and a few drinks drinks at a mates or just with the missus then I'll keep it to a single bottle of wine or drink southern comfort with sugar free limeade.
> 
> ...


 Hi buddy sorry to keep bothering you but what sort of calories were you on when you were losing weight. Or what kind of deficit of calorie reduction + cardio calories burned were you doing against your tdee each day? Eg -500 combined calorie intake reduction + cardio cals burnt,-1000,more etc. Did you.monitor how much you were losing a week and did that average out,e.g. many say 2 lb per week is about the best you can expect.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

pma111 said:


> Hi buddy sorry to keep bothering you but what sort of calories were you on when you were losing weight. Or what kind of deficit of calorie reduction + cardio calories burned were you doing against your tdee each day? Eg -500 combined calorie intake reduction + cardio cals burnt,-1000,more etc. Did you.monitor how much you were losing a week and did that average out,e.g. many say 2 lb per week is about the best you can expect.


 That's fine mate, ask away. I didn't count straight away just started cutting meals out, then snacks.

The first couple of stone was the easiest and it fell off really quick. I didn't start trackin it until about 19 stone.

I hit my first plateau at around 109kg. Which was a head f*ck. Soon sorted that out with a diet break.

I was in and around a 1000 cal deficit. My energy expenditure from workout/ cardio was in between 750 - 1100 depending on whether I trained legs/ did cardio or both in the same day. The type of cardio I did was time depending.

I still have the graph on MFP. I was losing anywhere from 0.2 - 0.4 kg a day.









I don't know what you're circumstances are or what you weigh etc but if there's anything I'd have done differently it is I'd have had a lesser deficit with steadier weighloss and tracked more meticulously - AKA been more consistent.

I fell off the wagon a few times through hitting so many plateaus. I think I hit so many because I was dieting too hard.

Less is deffinatley more, I know this now.

But, saying that. I do have a dedicated mindset. I am an all or nothing person. Pair that with time and number related OCD = disaster.


----------



## pma111 (Oct 13, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> That's fine mate, ask away. I didn't count straight away just started cutting meals out, then snacks.
> 
> The first couple of stone was the easiest and it fell off really quick. I didn't start trackin it until about 19 stone.
> 
> ...


 Me again lol.. when you mentioned your cals burnt in excercise 750-1100 was that based on a manual calculation or some sort of fitness band / watch you purchased. By no means doubting your figures but intregued what you used to get an accurate figure, and what exactly burning 1100 entailed,as thats some going.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

pma111 said:


> Me again lol.. when you mentioned your cals burnt in excercise 750-1100 was that based on a manual calculation or some sort of fitness band / watch you purchased. By no means doubting your figures but intregued what you used to get an accurate figure, and what exactly burning 1100 entailed,as thats some going.


 I used an Apple Watch mate.

I gymmed 5 mornings a week which would be weights and cardio. On Tuesdays and Thursdays I did rugby training as well in the evening mate.

Weight lifting I'd burn around 400, often more on days I squatted and deadlifted. Cardio I'd burn around 250-300. Rugby training would be around 400 as well.


----------



## pma111 (Oct 13, 2015)

Cool - apple watch was the one Id read was most accurate actually.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Good luck mate, keep us posted. Let us know how you get on :thumbup1:
> 
> for best results and to keep me motivated I weigh myself everyday after a wee and a number 2. That way I know what if weight loss has stalled etc.


 been on 1800k then no loss dropped to 1700k weight stall now 1600k all only dropped 2lbs without cardio! Do I add it or cut calories further as rate is slow


----------



## Dnzykr (May 17, 2018)

SimpleLimit said:


> How's the weight loss going?
> 
> What's your current weight?


 No progress has been made since i made this thread as alot of things has happened and i just couldnt get onto it. However im gnna give it another go starting tomorow with 6k walks and i worked out my that my weight loss calorie goals are 1894 so im going to try do that for a while but im struggling to come up with meal ideas :/ This is the one area ive never excelled at.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> been on 1800k then no loss dropped to 1700k weight stall now 1600k all only dropped 2lbs without cardio! Do I add it or cut calories further as rate is slow


 You probably just need to eat maintenance for a couple of days to restart your metabolism mate, there's plenty of ways you can do this.

When was the last time you ate at least maintenance?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> You probably just need to eat maintenance for a couple of days to restart your metabolism mate, there's plenty of ways you can do this.
> 
> When was the last time you ate at least maintenance?


 why? I have only been in a deficit a few weeks,

about 5 weeks ago mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> why? I have only been in a deficit a few weeks,
> 
> about 5 weeks ago mate


 A few weeks is enough time to hit a plateau. The more aggressive the deficit the more often these will occur.

That's why I've said in the past I wouldn't of had such a harsh deficit and I would of tracked more meticulously.

Eat maintenance cals for 2-3 days. Keep protein at 1g per lb of bodyweight, fat minimal and carbs as high as possible. This will replenish your glycogen stores and kick start your metabolism.

Things should start ticking over for you again come the weekend.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> A few weeks is enough time to hit a plateau. The more aggressive the deficit the more often these will occur.
> 
> why I've said in the past I wouldn't of had such a harsh deficit and I would of tracked more meticulously.
> 
> ...


 it isn't a harsh deficit according to my tdee. I've also just added 300 cardio session x3 a week to help.

@Sparkey maybe you could help?


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

@Sparkey maybe you could shed some light on why I'm not seeing the progress I should.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> been on 1800k then no loss dropped to 1700k weight stall now 1600k all only dropped 2lbs without cardio! Do I add it or cut calories further as rate is slow


 Sorry bud just seen this.

Just had a quick scan through the thread, you may be better making your own in the losing weight sub forum. .

So what stats did you start at, where are you know?

How long have you been cutting for?

Lastly has weight loss stopped, or just slowed down dramatically?

The way I do it (and I couldn't do it 8 weeks or even 16 weeks for that matter) last 2 cuts have lasted over 20 weeks.

I start off and lower calories to 500 below TDEE and add in 3 x 30 am fasted cardio.

I'll then add either another 30m fasted cardio session to the week, after that I may just make them longer 45 mins each but keep calories the same.

I'll do that for a few weeks until weight loss stalls, Then I'll reduce calories by 100 and drop back to 3 x 30m sessions and repeat the above process.

By the end of the cut I'll be down to around 2000 calories and 2 x 45m sessions per day 6 days a week.

I've had weeks where weightloss is just static, then all of sudden I drop 3 lbs or so.

All sorts you can try to get the body to burn more fat,

You could try an intermittent fasted style of approach for a few weeks to see if that works for you.

Last meal around 8pm then skip breakfast, do fasted cardio and then have your first meal around 12-1pm , this also allows you to eat latter in the day (*which is when I feel more hungry).

Another way is to just skip a meal every few days or so skip lunch etc., just not every day.

You could add more cardio, which is what I would do every time before reducing calories.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sparkey said:


> Sorry bud just seen this.
> 
> Just had a quick scan through the thread, you may be better making your own in the losing weight sub forum. .
> 
> ...


 Started @168 currently @166 weight hasn't moved in around 4 weeks. I'm on 1600k and I've just added x3 300 cardio sessions after my x3 day workout.

Might lower them to 1500. Trying to hit 150lbs and go from there depending how lean I can get


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> isn't a harsh deficit according to my tdee


 Never said it was, I said the more aggressive the deficit the more often plateaus will occur.


----------

